# داتا ارقام و جوالات



## ابوطالب محمود (15 يوليو 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]
انا عندى 10 مليون رقم مصنفين على اعلى مستوى لجميع انحاء المملكه 


والتصنيف زى ما تحب حتى لو بالاسم 


2 مليون رقم 3500 ريال 


5 مليون رقم 6500 ريال 


10 مليون رقم 10000 ريال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يوجد لدينا داتا ايميلات علي اعلي مستوي داخل السعوديه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]0540248293[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]*​


----------

